
VMware to Acquire AirWatch - antr
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/vmware-to-acquire-airwatch-2014-01-22?reflink=MW_news_stmp
======
ryana
$1.5B for a company started, grown, and still based in Atlanta. Great outcome
for a growing ecosystem and hopefully we'll see the early employees from there
start to reinvest in the community similarly to what we've seen from other
recent successes.

If this creates another 3 David Cummings, for instance, the next 10 years of
growth and investment could be incredible for a region that has historically
been underserved.

